# Interactive frequency chart



## chipmec (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you guys seen this? I think it's pretty cool.

http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

yes, it is. Been on my bookmarks for weeks


----------



## LauZaIM (Feb 20, 2008)

yep.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48919&highlight=music


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

yup i posted a thread about it a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Bookmarked, TYVM.


----------

